# Brag for Wesson



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Mana's 5 Cents for Advice Marcato "Wesson" did me proud today in Erie, PA. She went winner's bitch and best of winners for her first point under Kenneth "Chip" Rayner Jr!

Wesson is bred by and co owned with Catherine Morton, trained, conditioned, and handled by myself


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding-congrats to you & Wesson

I would love to see a headshot picture of her.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Please pardon the color in this photo









At the hotel


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Jackie, thank you!

I LOVE her dark eyes, her expression is beautiful...very pretty feminine girl


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks 

To the mods, feel free to remove that last pic. I know it's oversized. I resized but it apparently didn't save. Here's the resized version:


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Wesson reminds of this male.....CH (CAN) Yubon's Yancey, Very nice.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice!! Congratulations on the win. Points! Ya!

And I LOVE dog show hotel photos.


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

She is beautiful. Well done  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

CONGRATS! Best wishes for future wins as well!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Girly did it again today  Winner's bitch for another point under Barbara Dempsey Alderman  Two down, thirteen to go


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

How many dogs does it take to get a point these days....just curious. I think Boardwalk show will be very soon in Wildwood, will you be showing?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats, she is striking :wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the hotel shot-funny-she is enjoying it


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> How many dogs does it take to get a point these days....just curious.


Across the board (all breeds) it takes 2 dogs, or 2 bitches, to make 1 point.

After that it just depends on where you live. To get a 3 point major in GSDs in Pennsylvania, you need to have 12 bitches. Where I live (Okla) it takes 14 bitches for a major.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Girly did it again today  Winner's bitch for another point under Barbara Dempsey Alderman  Two down, thirteen to go


Woo Hoo!! It begins. I love it. Congratulations!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

So how many dogs for say a 3pt major? Things have changed a lot over the years...Thx for the info and congrats to OP for the wins.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

In PA, it takes 9 dogs for a 3 pt major, 13 for a 4 pt major, and 20 for a 5 pt major. It generally takes more bitches to make a major. 

For fun, I looked up the points and awards for my Carly's sire. He got a 4 point major back in 2004, in Biloxi at the Coliseum. There were 26 dogs.


Latest point schedule from AKC:
http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/point_schedule.cfm
Just find your region...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, and points are determined by the number of dogs/bitches that actually competed, in your region, during the previous year.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm just real happy with this girl. She's come back together so nicely <3

Hoping for her first litter in fall 2014.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She's beautiful. Jackie! I hope those points start stacking up.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks  She is going to be shown sparingly for awhile. I am excited to say that her points this weekend means she'll be showing in American Bred at the national this year, LOL!


----------

